# Moe's Garage



## corey (Dec 14, 2007)

Another one of our products.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

_*Extremely nice job... Looks great... Really enjoyed the pics !!!*_


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Moe looks like he a busy garage owner. Great dio! Sharp looking El Camino on that trailer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats Awesome. I love the Bumpers on the wall inside. Great detail


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## dcbm (Jan 11, 2008)

great speed shop detail,clean too


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice work on the diorama!


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice i assume 1/24 scale ?


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh yea, looks like a place I want to hang out! Great job!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are great! I had to look twice to make sure they were models and not real!

I want to make a diorama just like the first picture, a garage, car, and all the shop equipment.

My son spent many hours in our garage working on his cars. I would like to make him something like this for his 34th birthday.

Where did you get the shop equipment, Especially the yellow and red pieces of equipment up front. (I know they have something to do with removing and working on engines but don't know what they are called.


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

that looks really good- nice details


----------

